# stacks that work for woman



## scarletraven (Sep 25, 2014)

hey everyone. I was wondering if anyone has herd of the NLA stack for woman and are there any thoughts? im 28 yrs old 110lbs and trying to gain weight and muscle. im also trying to find something to boost my energy level In the gym. I wanted to find something more natural before trying anabolics.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 26, 2014)

the one on BB dot com?

it looks like its whey protein, some bcaa's..a fairly low-mid level fat burner..and thats thats really about it

look over the extreme cutting stack here >>>>>   http://www.ironmaglabs.com/anabolic-stack-builder/ 
coupled with good diet and training would be an added boost towards lean muscle mass with a nice energy kick

if you decide to go that route sheriv15 as a coupon code gets you 15% off

if you have anymore questions, ask away


befor you go ANY supplement route though..how does your diet and training look?


----------



## HeavyB (Sep 26, 2014)

Sheri knows what she is talking about for sure. Post up your diet, water intake, hours or sleep.


----------



## scarletraven (Sep 26, 2014)

right now im eating 7 meals a day and at least 2000 calories. I train with my husband so we eat about the same. I workout in the morning and in the afternoon. 2 hr sessions. im 117lbs. over the years ive tried different whey proteins to help me gain weight but it hasn't helped much. right now Im using xxx mass. I keep staying between 117 and 115. im muscular but skinny if that makes sense. im trying to get my weight up, my energy up and get cut. my husband suggested I do a cycle. hes on one right now to. but I don't know which one to start with and how to buil


----------



## scarletraven (Sep 26, 2014)

im 28yrs old, 117lbs. ive had 2 kids. I eat 7 times a day, 2000 calories, I take a protein shake twice a day. I workout twice a day. I try and get 8 hrs of sleep but sometimes its hard because i have a 1 yr old. my weight seem to stay between 117 and 115. ive tryied a lot of protein shakes over the years to help but doesn't realy. it just keeps me from losing weight. right now i use xxx mass protein. im skinny but muscular if that makes sense. im trying to gain weight, increase my energy because it seems like i have none sometimes, and get more cut without looking manly. my hubond suggested i do a cycle. right now hes on one. but i just don't know which one to start out with and how to stack it. ive researched so much and still have no clue. i was gonna get the halo for her and then found out they stoped making it. then so many people suggest anavar in all the articles, but im not sure.


----------



## 6789olds (Sep 27, 2014)

Look up halocherry steel crushers


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 28, 2014)

Alright here's the fucking deal....fuck bodybuilding.com for one.  You need advanced treatment here.  And I am here to give it.

You are working out 2 times a day and you want to put on mass/muscle....don't tell me you are doing cardio 7 times a week and working out 7 times a week.  Or lifting twice a day totaling 14 times a week.  Cause you are never going to be able to put on muscle mass with that much caloric expenditure even with gear.  You need to bust it up and sacrifice all cardio and eat more.  You need to do more research and get smarter about this before you as a female jump on hormones that might change you forever.  Dump the fucking cardio and start lifting in the 8-10 rep range.  4x8 or 5x6 whatever.  And don't go over an hour lifting, hour and a half max, if you are natural.  Crush it for an hour, drink a high calorie protein drink with 2:1 carbs to protein or 3:1 if you feel like your metabolism can take it.  Then go home and eat a real meal. 

You need to describe what you are eating more too.  And don't tell me salad, rice and chicken.  You need carbs, fat, and protein.  You might need to up your fat in your diet also.  Try to get more healthy fats.  You know what they are.  This is a good start.  While you are doing this routine research cycles for woman.  Anavar, primo, halo for her, epistane.  From what I understand woman do not run cycles over 4-6 weeks.  8 max if it is mild.  After about 6 weeks is when woman start to see accelerated facial hair growth.  Deepening of the voice.  Clitoral enlargement etc..etc..  Good luck.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 30, 2014)

your female cycle advice isn't correct raysd, 
but your suggestion that she is overtraining and not eating enough is most likely correct


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 7, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Alright here's the fucking deal....fuck bodybuilding.com for one.  You need advanced treatment here.  And I am here to give it.
> 
> You are working out 2 times a day and you want to put on mass/muscle....don't tell me you are doing cardio 7 times a week and working out 7 times a week.  Or lifting twice a day totaling 14 times a week.  Cause you are never going to be able to put on muscle mass with that much caloric expenditure even with gear.  You need to bust it up and sacrifice all cardio and eat more.  You need to do more research and get smarter about this before you as a female jump on hormones that might change you forever.  Dump the fucking cardio and start lifting in the 8-10 rep range.  4x8 or 5x6 whatever.  And don't go over an hour lifting, hour and a half max, if you are natural.  Crush it for an hour, drink a high calorie protein drink with 2:1 carbs to protein or 3:1 if you feel like your metabolism can take it.  Then go home and eat a real meal.
> 
> You need to describe what you are eating more too.  And don't tell me salad, rice and chicken.  You need carbs, fat, and protein.  You might need to up your fat in your diet also.  Try to get more healthy fats.  You know what they are.  This is a good start.  While you are doing this routine research cycles for woman.  Anavar, primo, halo for her, epistane.  From what I understand woman do not run cycles over 4-6 weeks.  8 max if it is mild.  After about 6 weeks is when woman start to see accelerated facial hair growth.  Deepening of the voice.  Clitoral enlargement etc..etc..  Good luck.



Agree w/ the first part - training 2x/day @ 2hrs / session? Or even 1 hr / session - IMO is overkill. My assumption is you're not gaining because you're catabolizing muscle and not allowing any time to recover. When you hit CNS overload, you'll get a sense of what overtraining is. Adjust back your training and if you want to go into diet to support the training that is appropriate for you, we can go into that if you can list your daily meal plan and actual training schedule & activities.   

I'm not looking to even suggest drugs if the basic foundation isn't already in place & producing. I have a stickie at the top of this forum called "Women & Drugs" if you are looking for details. But as I said, I don't recommend drugs for you at the moment, but I'd rather you had a good place to start than getting piecemeal info in various responses in a thread. You MUST get the diet & training in order before expecting any supplements to make up the difference.


----------

